# Training an Adult budgie?



## TaylorA

Hey everyone, just wanted to say your all awesome and I dunno what I would do without this website. I have a male budgie named Charlie who has been with me for about two years along with my other 3 budgies. He was already an adult when I got him so I don't know how to go about taking him out of the cage for the first time since he's older. 
Do I get someone else to clip his wings so he won't get scared of me?
Do I take him out of sight of the cage?
Will he miss his mate too much?
He is reasonably tame but still is a little scared when I move around to fast. I am not sure if he will be too hard to train. Any advise will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Niamhf

Hi Taylor and welcome  I'm glad you've decided to join us 

Charlie is beautiful! Personally I would not have his wings clipped. I see it as a disability to the bird and it would be heartbreaking to see him struggle especially since he's been fully flighted his whole life.

Are the other three budgies hand tame already? Birds generally copy what their friends do and if he sees your other budgies trusting you he might become more inquisitive. He also just might not want to be tame - they each have their own personalities.

Start off with the basics, sit near his cage each day and talk to him softly. Show him his favourite treat (usually millet for budgies) and coax him to the front of the cage (i always have a perch right next to the door and my birds have to sit on that perch to get their reward before coming out and when going back in). Start off with rewarding him through the bars for sitting on that perch and then when he is comfortable with that start opening the door and coaxing him down to the perch for his treat. Gradually over time get him to step up or sit on your hand for it and over time move a tiny bit further away from the cage for him to get his treat. (this takes so much effort and patience but it is so rewarding). My budgie was so terrified when I got him first and it took endless hours over several months to reach tiny goals but they were huge milestones and what a fantastic relationship we had in the end. You learn so much about their personality by doing it this way too. Remember though, he might never be willing to come out or be fully tame and that should be respected. Forcing him will turn him against you.

I would be inclined to keep him with his friends rather than separate him altogether but perhaps you could have him in a separate cage for an hour or so each day to work on the bonding process.

I hope this helps and I look forward to hearing about your progress


----------



## FaeryBee

*Niamh has given you excellent advice and I agree with her completely.

I would definitely not have little Charlie's wings clipped. He would become very depressed and despondent.

Work at Charlie's pace. 
Over time you can simply leave the door of the cage open when you are there to supervise to see if he shows any interest in coming out on his own.
I had two budgies that were not at all hand tamed but learned to go back in their cage when asked to do so through positive reinforcement of receiving a little millet treat when they did. *


----------



## TaylorA

Thanks guys! I have always been confused about whether or not to clip wings. I will have to look into buying a new cage and separating him for about an hour each day. He won't miss his girlfriend will he, I don't want them to be too upset or will they just get used to the routine?


----------



## Niamhf

I think he'll cope just fine if it's only for an hour or so each day  he will be a little stressed in the beginning but he will get used to the routine and so long as he knows he'll be reunited with her after the haircuts up think he'll be okay 

Please keep us posted


----------

